# Lap Timer



## Jagr21 (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm a very new Tesla owner. Today my car started giving me lap times/speed every mile. So annoying. How can I disable this? What did I do?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I've never used it, but did you inadvertently enable track mode?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Is it a Model S Plaid?


----------



## Jagr21 (Jul 14, 2021)

FRC said:


> I've never used it, but did you inadvertently enable track mode?


If I did enable it, I don't know how to disable it... I feel like I have checked every setting.


----------



## Jagr21 (Jul 14, 2021)

garsh said:


> Is it a Model S Plaid?


I don't think so. 2016 model s 75D.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jagr21 said:


> I don't think so. 2016 model s 75D.


Ok, something doesn't add up.
I thought lap timers were only available with Track Mode on Performance Model 3.

Can you share a picture of what you're seeing?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Jagr21 said:


> I don't think so. 2016 model s 75D.


Give us a screenshot of what you're seeing so we can properly direct you on what to change (if anything)


----------

